# 50hour Range Rover Supercharged Correction!



## dsms

*Black Range Rover Supercharged in for a mini restoration detail. Previous owner really neglected the car and the new owner wanted it back to new inside and out.

Some shots outside before I got to wash the car














































Began with wheels and tires, I raised the suspension setting to its highest and got started on the wheel wells.










Tires before...










After..










Wheel well before..










Cleaned with various brushes...




























Car was foamed with a mild degreaser and washed with citrus soap before being pulled inside.

After claying part of the hood










I re-dried the car and gave it 3 alcohol wipedowns before starting correction... after washing off some prior glaze I had to make sure everything was clean and stripped. Underneath the finish was worse than I initially though.

Measured the finish with the PTG and saw very consistent readings.

I assessed about 10 single or cluster scratches that would need wetsanding, first of which was on the passenger door.

Onto correction...










The "J" hook scratch and surrounding area was sanded with 1500, 2000 and 3000 grit










After correcting, 95% of the J hook was removed, the last part of the tail seen just above the door handle still remained.










Before rear door










After passenger door










Some 50/50s... Correction included 3-4 passes with a wool pad, followed by foam compounding than polishing... finishing was done later



















Little closer with just the infratech this time and a camera flash





































Close up










Video 50.50





















Wool and foam compounding, 2100+rpm as needed










Lower rocker 50/50




























I usually start with the hood for correction but since it needed some more wetsanding and would get messy with soap and water I left it until later in the process

Took a few extra readings to ensure I could sand safely










Had my paper soaking for about 40minutes, various grits





































Got the wetsanding done and started correcting the raised sides of the hood

Before



















After










Difference in clarity...





































Front bumper had some issues as well



















LED 50/50










The plastic hood vent cover needed polishing as well. Some hard water etching could not be removed with hand polishing so I used the DA and a 2 step process to correct it

Before, a bit dull










During










After 2 passes of compoudning










You'd be suprised what you can pull out of plastic when you "think" its already clean










Came back again with a softer pad and lighter cleaner polish










50/50










Same deal on the side vents only waterspots were the issue as much as runs in the plstic

Before










After




























After










Hand polished behind the handles, unfortunately anything short of wool compounding wouldnt do much help




























Before I went into the final finishing stage I began on the interior first










The owner pointed out the leather didnt feel or smell like leather anymore and I suggested the leatherique treatment.

I have only done this once before and the second time around I tried some new methods to help the process.

Goal was simply to get rid of the mild shine on the seats, bring back some suppleness and give it a natural look.

Began with a through vacuum of the seats and crevices,










Before applying the oil I heated up the seats with the heat gun to soften up the pores and allow for the RO to spread a little easier










Massaged in the rejuvenator oil by hand










Ive been told the leatherique kit works best with time and heat... time wasnt and issue but heat was as my garage was about 68degrees with the heat on full blast so again the heat gun came in handy.

So after applying the rejuvenator oil I used the heat gun on low setting and worked over the leather.

I did this about 4 times in a 24hr. period
Also applied the RO to the steering wheel in hopes to get rid of the grime and oily look... this stuff is thick!










Same process was repeated for the passenger seat

Passenger seat before



















All covered










After sitting overnight the seats absorbed a good bit of the oil, once again I hit them with the heat gun










Fast forward a few more hours to make a full day of sitting and it was time to remove the rejuv. oil and proceed with the 2nd step of the process

Spray on the pristine clean and work it in with a brush










Use a hot damp towel to wipe away the excess product and see what you left with










Nice matte finish on the leather, no more greesy steering wheel










All finished










Definitely helped with mattifying (own word) the leather and restoring the supple feel, these seats werent really jacked up so I'd like to see how well this kit does on other cars

I finished the rest of the interior work. Made sure all the door jambs and small compartments were sorted out as needed










Gave the spare tire compartment a vacuum, sealed the wheel with a quick coat of JS109 and dressed the tire, just wanted everything to look uniform same on on the exterior



















Worlds longest exhaust tip cleaned and polished 



















Before LSP I pulled the car outside to inspect my work, sun wasnt strong enough to show a whole lot



















Back inside to finish everything, the car seemed to have an endless need of work, I will be so happy to work on a 2door coupe next week.

Started on the trimwork, 50/50 on side mirror










Engine got a mild cleaning

Before










After










The front window cowl was shot... faded gray with scrapes in it, after extensive cleaning and several coats of dressing it got only marginally better

Before










After










I usually wait to do the pedal section last, moving the car forward and back in the garage just gets it dirty again anyways



















Did some finishing touches cleaning up all the vents and door jambs










Before the final DI water wipedown I dusted the car down... this thing has really earned its keep in the garage



















Finished pictures














































Quick halogen shot with all the other lights off...




























Video:



Spent just over 50hrs. from start to finish. Big writeup and I thank you for taking the time to read it.

:thumb:*


----------



## hakanerdogan

Fully respected. Stunning...


----------



## amiller

stunning. fast becoming my favourite poster in the studio/showroom section. :thumb:

Can't help thinking G-techniq C4 would have saved that trim though


----------



## Pezza4u

That was one swirly mess! :doublesho Done a cracking job on it though :thumb:


----------



## chris141

Excellent results mate it was in a real mess!


----------



## Jamie-O

Awesome.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

That is fantastic work there, big beasts arn't they.

I have done a fair few black ones as well.


----------



## ajmanby

lovely job and a nice read


----------



## GlenStaff26

Top Job :thumb:


----------



## scottgm

Swirl City.. Amazing work there!!


----------



## Rsskwil

i take my hat off to u sir......


----------



## Dan Carter

Incredible 50/50s


----------



## giblet

Amazing work as always, nice one!


----------



## Ronnie

amazing work!!! they do get nasty if not looked after!!!


----------



## MoggyTech

First class detail, well done :thumb:


----------



## Piratez

Stunning result mate...nice writing too ...:thumb:


----------



## hmi1750

WOW! amazing, well done!


----------



## andrewst500

wow what a turnround


----------



## GSVHammer

Brilliant correction detail done there. Why do people let their cars get that bad in the first place?


----------



## markc

GSVHammer said:


> Brilliant correction detail done there. Why do people let their cars get that bad in the first place?


+1:thumb:


----------



## Ballistic

Love your work and method! Very nice.


----------



## Breezy

absolutley supber correction work mate and amazing attention to detail as always...


----------



## Dunkwho

That's a shed lot of effort you've had to put in there, but the results are wonderful - I bet the new owner did a little dance (bet he did when he got home even if he didn't do it in front of you!)


----------



## PaulN

Stunning work... and a great write-up :thumb:

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## Connor_scotland

Thats an excellent job mate!


----------



## KKM

That was an epic detail!!

Bet the owner was well chuffed

:thumb:


----------



## rds1985

Big job that some of the worst swirling i've ever seen great job!


----------



## Vex

wow very good, can you tell me which product did you use for the seats, I have small wrinkles on the side of my seats and don't know how to get rid of them...


----------



## pee

WOW top job there


----------



## Miglior

fantastic work, that was in a bad way before!


----------



## 500tie

WOW amazing work, that was a right mess.

Im really impressed with that leather kit you used really made quite a difference to the interior.


----------



## Auto Detox

Very nice, like the attention you gave the plastics too 

Baz


----------



## -tom-

atunning work


----------



## Strothow

Love it!


----------



## Taffyopel

Flamin eck, what a state! :doublesho

Jaw dropping results my friend, absolutely stunning results. :thumb:

Paul.


----------



## ALANSHR

great work, that was in some state but you have really turned it around with some great attention to the little things, really well done!


----------



## Car Key

Top notch :thumb: Thanks for the write-up.


----------



## DBSK

WOW that was a mess! What were they washing it with?!

Looks a different car.. Nice reflection of the SL63 aswell (my dream car)


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Great work. Beast of a motor!


----------



## Guest

What a great post. Thank you for sharing, superb result.


----------



## duffy02

Great work


----------



## Deniance

wow, i bet the owners jaw hit the ground!


----------



## GlynRS2

Superb work on seriously swirled and abused paint. Stunning results


----------



## Depaip

I thought that only in Italy there were so neglected car, compliments are a great detailer!!


----------



## chappo

WOW, :doublesho

fantastic results mate.


----------



## Racer

Big Car with a bigger detail, just perfect work :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin

Stunning Finish Mate:thumb:


----------



## MattADH

Great write up as always...

Although not directly related to your work, I was intrigued by the mix of Land Rover and Range Rover badges used by the manufacturer.


----------



## dsms

Thank you all, comments much appreciated!


----------



## Mick

wow what a difference, amazing turnaround :thumb:


----------



## toni

Very nice work! :thumb:


----------



## colarado red

Awesome love range rovers.Top write up


----------



## Racer

dsms said:


> Thank you all, comments much appreciated!


The comments are well deserved , you trully DETAIL the cars :thumb:


----------



## Commander_T

Awesome.


----------



## rik24

Top work you could of done his key fob:lol:


----------



## Chris CPT

Seen this on another site. Amazing job and probably the best turnaround that I've seen on any detailing forum yet. Super cool man
Wonder how long it'll be before they take it through a car wash though:doublesho:wall:


----------



## cabman

very nice looking 
wot are they like to work on i have got to do 1 next week


----------



## Guest

Have you set aside the whole week? LOL!


----------



## dsms

cabman said:


> very nice looking
> wot are they like to work on i have got to do 1 next week


They are big... cleaning wheel wells is easy, just raise the suspension to its highest level. Polishing isnt bad because most of the car is made up of big flat panels, the paint is hard however so correct at proper speed with necessary pressure.



Sandford said:


> Have you set aside the whole week? LOL!


4.5 days :thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool

absolutely top notch work fella. :thumb::thumb:
your back would need a few days rest after that long polishing and cleaning.


----------



## The Detail

good work , loved the end result on the seats,


----------



## Smeds

Brillaint, nuff said!


----------



## dsms

karl_liverpool said:


> absolutely top notch work fella. :thumb::thumb:
> your back would need a few days rest after that long polishing and cleaning.


Yes in deed, good stretching before and after working helps a bit too :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## Vex

Vex said:


> wow very good, can you tell me which product did you use for the seats, I have small wrinkles on the side of my seats and don't know how to get rid of them?


khm


----------



## evenflow

Now that's a detail. Lovely work, looks a million times better.
Is RR paint particularly bad? I've seen quite a few really swirly ones in here. Maybe cos they're so big most owners will take them to the car wash rather than hand wash them?


----------



## Darkus

Wow, what a result. Amazing turnaround


----------



## dsms

evenflow said:


> Now that's a detail. Lovely work, looks a million times better.
> Is RR paint particularly bad? I've seen quite a few really swirly ones in here. Maybe cos they're so big most owners will take them to the car wash rather than hand wash them?


RR paint is fairly hard so you need to adjust to get the desired level of correction. I'd say that most owners dont wash these SUVs themselves, this one had been a auto wash whore for years before the new owner took it over.


----------



## andrew23uk

Stunning Job mate!!! top Class finish


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

wot a cracking job m8 weldone, bet the guy was happy with that:thumb:


----------



## paulmc08

stunning work:thumb:


----------



## Roo1978

Brilliant work. :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

stunning work! great reflections!


----------



## dsms

andrew23uk said:


> Stunning Job mate!!! top Class finish





THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> wot a cracking job m8 weldone, bet the guy was happy with that:thumb:


Yes, I will see the RR every few months for a top up :thumb:


----------



## Ford GT

I just had to say what an incredible job you did! Fantastic work, looks like it just rolled out of the factory!


----------



## GT Guy

INCREDIBLE job!!! Great write up too. Looks better than new now.


----------



## mdk1

Wow!!


----------



## zetec_paul

Has to be one of the best details i've ever seen. Good work


----------



## dsms

Ford GT said:


> I just had to say what an incredible job you did! Fantastic work, looks like it just rolled out of the factory!


Thanks!



GT Guy said:


> INCREDIBLE job!!! Great write up too. Looks better than new now.


Thats the idea, previous owner really neglected it prior.



mdk1 said:


> Wow!!


:thumb:



zetec_paul said:


> Has to be one of the best details i've ever seen. Good work


Bold statement, truly appreciated. 2010 GT3 being worked on tomorrow, will be a nice writeup as well :buffer:


----------



## backzilla

I thought it look ok before you started. lol. good job. that leather treatment looks good.


----------



## illeagalhunter

Looks like new agian, great job


----------



## horned yo

Another amazing job and another enjoyable write up.


----------



## aledjones_lex

awesome


----------



## David.S

Must be proude m8 well done


----------



## puki87

This is a superb writeup! Excellent job!


----------



## dsms

Thanks all, owner now has a black Mercedes G-55 which needs work, hopefully will not be near the same condition!


----------



## orion613719

Stunning! :thumb:

Learn very much from you! Thx!


----------



## PIT

Amazing! Top turnaround.


----------



## dsms

orion613719 said:


> Stunning! :thumb:
> 
> Learn very much from you! Thx!


Glad you think so, more writeups on the way :thumb:


----------



## Brooklands

Good grief that is nothing short of miraculous!


----------



## AcN

The before/after state is C R A Z Y !

Great work all the way, and great write-up


----------



## details

Amazing work! I look after a silver 04 RR exactly the same wheels etc just its a rhd.


----------



## Guest

Top work as always :thumb: that was in some state beforehand


----------



## johnp69

Very nice work!!! I cant wait to dig into mine although with it being new I hope to god it doesnt take me 50 hours!


----------



## momentum001

I Never get tire of ur write ups Dave great corrections as usual!!


----------



## Jamie-O

A-mazing


----------



## Mirecxl

Perfect job ;-) Very impresive


----------



## the alchemist

Fantastic work there, a real credit to your workmanship. The leather treatment seems to have worked very well - the finish on the after pictures looks very impressive. Well done, a great write up and great work.


----------



## GSVHammer

Amazing turnaround. That was rather swirly!


----------



## deeds

Stunning results..and also great skills to the detailer! well done.:thumb:


----------



## 2SLICK4U

Great job and 50 hrs that's a lot of hrs


----------



## Mr Face

Just goes to show, you cant keep a great thread down  

A 1 Performance :thumb:


----------



## Dwayne

one word


EMENSE!!!:thumb:


----------



## MAUI

Super job and write up.


----------



## dsms

Thanks all!


----------



## mmesfer

amazing work
really stunning


----------



## dsms

mmesfer said:


> amazing work
> really stunning


Thanks brotha :thumb:


----------



## zetec_paul

Exellent work. Tis has to be the best detail i've ever read not sure if this is because i'm a fellow Range Rover owner and enjoyed the turn around. I'm hopng to pass my RR to a profesional detailer soon.


----------



## id_doug

Big car, bigger difference in finish compared to the starting finish!! Top job :thumb:


----------



## dsms

zetec_paul said:


> Exellent work. Tis has to be the best detail i've ever read not sure if this is because i'm a fellow Range Rover owner and enjoyed the turn around. I'm hopng to pass my RR to a profesional detailer soon.


Get it done once, properly and then just maintain it yourself from there on out.

Thanks!



id_doug said:


> Big car, bigger difference in finish compared to the starting finish!! Top job :thumb:


Thanks Doug!


----------



## ITHAQVA

Amazing correction :thumb:


----------



## dsms

ITHAQVA said:


> Amazing correction :thumb:


Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## tansel

now that's, what i call a correction :thumb:


----------



## Danno1975

amiller said:


> stunning. fast becoming my favourite poster in the studio/showroom section. :thumb:
> 
> Can't help thinking G-techniq C4 would have saved that trim though


After doing a bunch of Range Rovers, the only thing would sort that grey trim, is a new trim. Seriously it is one cheap price of trim that.

Fantastic job over all and a brilliant illustration of the detailers art. Always prefer transformations like this to "corrections" of super cars that are already in almost perfect condition.

Though I also like seeing super cars


----------



## Leemack

Top work :thumb:

Looks great and I know how hard these are to do - Big old girls


----------



## mrholt

Great job!!!!!!

I think GTechniqs stuff from what I here would have sorted the trim under the window.

Owner must be very pleased indeed.


----------



## BRUNBERG

Stunning work mate, a true credit to the effort you put in


----------



## hottrod

Amazing turnaround, particularly on black paint - great job as always, yours are the first posts I look for!


----------



## SimonBash

Missed this one until now, fantastic work David, really enjoy your work/write-ups. Thanks for posting them up:thumb:


----------



## milner3226

One word for that correction.....AMAZING :thumb:


----------



## Superspec

An amazing job, looks better than new. If I were half as good as you I would be happy.


----------



## Bowler

Bit beyond the average detailing on the Range Rover. First class finish top marks
Should be a law against such bad treatment by the previous owner,
contact NSPCC ( National Society For the Prevention of Cruelty to Cars)


----------



## rich1880

Fantastic Job on a fantastic car!!!


----------

